# Cheapest options to learn Spanish in Spain?



## fessex (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm looking to study in Spain next year for at least 3 months. I already speak Spanish to an intermediate level so I'm just looking to gain proficiency. I want to do this intensively, no half assed crap. 

The cheapest I have found is 1400 euros for 12 weeks, 4 hours a day of lessons, 5 days a week. I don't have anything to compare it to so I'm not sure how expensive that is, it seems pretty decent but I'm a student so naturally I'm skint and have bills I need to pay atm so I don't have much money.

Does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives or advice? Like I said, I'm not looking for 30 minutes a week or anything like that, I'm looking for intensive lessons. Preferably in either Madrid or Malaga but I'm open to any place really as long as it's not too expat-y.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

fessex said:


> I'm looking to study in Spain next year for at least 3 months. I already speak Spanish to an intermediate level so I'm just looking to gain proficiency. I want to do this intensively, no half assed crap.
> 
> The cheapest I have found is 1400 euros for 12 weeks, 4 hours a day of lessons, 5 days a week. I don't have anything to compare it to so I'm not sure how expensive that is, it seems pretty decent but I'm a student so naturally I'm skint and have bills I need to pay atm so I don't have much money.
> 
> Does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives or advice? Like I said, I'm not looking for 30 minutes a week or anything like that, I'm looking for intensive lessons. Preferably in either Madrid or Malaga but I'm open to any place really as long as it's not too expat-y.


Years ago I would have said come over and get a job. Now, I think that's a really bad idea due to the huge unemployment problem here, especially for young people, but you could try working in as a volunteer. You wouldn't be in class, but you could potentially learn a great deal of the language working alongside Spaniards. Of course you'd have to check that the people taking part are Spanish speakers.
Look at post 6 here for links, and the thread in general for info about coming here legally, driving, renting etc
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Years ago I would have said come over and get a job. Now, I think that's a really bad idea due to the huge unemployment problem here, especially for young people, but you could try working in as a volunteer. You wouldn't be in class, but you could potentially learn a great deal of the language working alongside Spaniards. Of course you'd have to check that the people taking part are Spanish speakers.
> Look at post 6 here for links, and the thread in general for info about coming here legally, driving, renting etc
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


PS If I worked it out right, the course you've seen at 1400€ is dirt cheap, at under 6€ an hour. I'd check what the conditions are ie how many in class, what kinds of class etc


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

fessex said:


> I'm looking to study in Spain next year for at least 3 months. I already speak Spanish to an intermediate level so I'm just looking to gain proficiency. I want to do this intensively, no half assed crap.
> 
> The cheapest I have found is 1400 euros for 12 weeks, 4 hours a day of lessons, 5 days a week. I don't have anything to compare it to so I'm not sure how expensive that is, it seems pretty decent but I'm a student so naturally I'm skint and have bills I need to pay atm so I don't have much money.
> 
> Does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives or advice? Like I said, I'm not looking for 30 minutes a week or anything like that, I'm looking for intensive lessons. Preferably in either Madrid or Malaga but I'm open to any place really as long as it's not too expat-y.


Hi, 

I just googled it there as I'm living in alicante at the moment studying. 

This link looks pretty good - 

http://www.sampere.com/learn-spanish/spanish-courses-alicante.html

You can choose to live with a host family with food included also. You decide how long you want to stay iswell and there's day trips included etc etc etc. 

I clicked into intensive course at the side. But there's different intensive courses like super intensive in Madrid iswell. 

Alicante city isn't expat-y either! It would be more the outskirts I think. 

Best of luck!


----------



## neddie (Jun 11, 2012)

...i would go to this site: Precios - Diplomas de Español como Lengua Extranjera

Scroll down the left side to 'colaboradores' and see if there is anything there that may help....or contact Instituto Cervantes direct for info


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Rather than do 12 weeks intensive Spanish I'd do 6 weeks intensive Spanish, then a 6 week work placement supplemented by extensive classes. Those intensive courses are good for the first few weeks but after a while your brain gets saturated and the schools tend to repeat material. Some schools offer courses that include work placements but they are expensive.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Rather than do 12 weeks intensive Spanish I'd do 6 weeks intensive Spanish, then a 6 week work placement supplemented by extensive classes. Those intensive courses are good for the first few weeks but after a while your brain gets saturated and the schools tend to repeat material. Some schools offer courses that include work placements but they are expensive.


Agree with the satuation idea, but don't know how feasible work placement would be


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

A few of the bigger schools in Madrid offer them:

Trabajar en España - Trabajo y Curso Español en España | don Quijote

(the above one includes a placement in a hotel with accommodation, and they even pay you a bit)

Curso de Español y Prácticas en Empresas | don Quijote

Curso y Prácticas en Madrid | Escuela de Idiomas en Madrid Tandem: Aprender Español en Madrid


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Keeping away from the Ex Pats and going on the lash with the locals, really helped us, just had a weekend in Las Palmas, hardly any English spoken at all.


----------



## kimuyen (Aug 8, 2013)

fessex said:


> I'm looking to study in Spain next year for at least 3 months. I already speak Spanish to an intermediate level so I'm just looking to gain proficiency. I want to do this intensively, no half assed crap.
> 
> The cheapest I have found is 1400 euros for 12 weeks, 4 hours a day of lessons, 5 days a week. I don't have anything to compare it to so I'm not sure how expensive that is, it seems pretty decent but I'm a student so naturally I'm skint and have bills I need to pay atm so I don't have much money.
> 
> Does anyone know of any cheaper alternatives or advice? Like I said, I'm not looking for 30 minutes a week or anything like that, I'm looking for intensive lessons. Preferably in either Madrid or Malaga but I'm open to any place really as long as it's not too expat-y.


Check out speakeasy. Their rate is 115 euros per 4 weeks for 20 hrs a week. They also give discount if you take more than 4 weeks. Their group classes have a maximum of 12 students. Location is very central in Barcelona. I cannot vow for their quality of teaching though as we ended up going with another smaller school as we could not make their 9AM classes after dropping off our son at school. A British expat referred us to Speakeasy so they seem to have good reputation.


----------

